# Name and shame this in the car park.



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Now I don't know wever this car that was parked next to me was purposely left like this, what do you think?

:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am sure Spoony has one of them :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dear oh dear


I vote k10lbe


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Wait till the Doc sees this as it was a lot worse with the naked eye :lol:

The indicator on the near side was hanging down I thought it must have been some kinda joke, so c'mon the owner of this seat, was it left purposely or did you run out of shampoo and decided to buy some at the show


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Well the question is did people park both sides of it????? lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Mines is worse ATM lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I was waiting to see my car come up in this post! :lol:


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

TPR1966 said:


> Now I don't know wever this car that was parked next to me was purposely left like this, what do you think?
> 
> :thumb:


It appears birdies don't like SEATS :detailer:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

NeilA said:


> It appears birdies don't like SEATS :detailer:


Ha i saw this and thought mine had been shamed in the car park! Thankfully this isnt mine  i hope the owner bought plenty of bird crap remover that day!!


----------



## Harry1212 (Apr 13, 2013)

I was followed by a 2011 Audi TT 2 days ago and the bonnet was worse then that, it did look like not was fairly fresh so maybe he was on the way to get it cleaned 

Hopefully not at a petrol station car wash


----------

